# Anybody have problems with Fletchtite Platinum?



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

The last dozen arrows i made for my son are having all kinds of issues with the fletchings staying on. I bet i have lost at least one vane off of almost every arrow so far, and they really haven't been shot that much at all.

Let me start by saying i always take my time while building arrows and clean everything.

I started with a dozen Easton Epic ST arrows. I put wraps on all of them. I made sure to wipe the wraps down with 91% Iso alcohol before fletching. But you can't go too crazy or it will take all the color of the wraps. I used Blazer vanes and normally would wipe the base of the vane down with something but i have always heard that Blazers have some kind of accelerant on the base to help with adhesion. Fletched on a Bitzenburger jig with Fletchtite Platinum with an added 2 drops on each end of the vanes. It doesn't take much at all for the vanes to come off. 

The only other fletching glue i have ever used was Goat Tough and i never lost a vane with that stuff. 

Anyone else ever have problems with the Fletchtite Platinum? or am i maybe doing something wrong to cause it?


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

platinum will eat / melt some wraps...


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't doubt that it will, but i didn't notice any melting where the vanes came off.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Buck, look at one of your arrows when it looses a vane. Is the glue still on the vane or is it on the shaft. If the glue is on the vane, and it did not adhere to the wrap. Clean wrap with warm water and dish soap. I always wipe the primer off the vane with acetone reguardless of type of glue. I shoot a lot of holes in my blazers. but havn't lost one in a very long time.
Charlie


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

The accelerant used on the base of vanes is to activate fast set type glues. It should be cleaned off to use non fast set type glues. I imagine this to be your problem. I like Fletchtite Platinum and have used it for a few years now.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope, never, not a single issue in hundreds and hundreds of applications.
I keep my wraps in a sealed ziplock, and do not clean them. I do not clean the blazer bases, and I do not put a drop of glue on the ends of the vanes, and have never lost a vane.

I wonder if your wraps are the issue? Could it be that they are too slick to adhere to?
I use onestringers wraps.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

The glue is definately staying on the vane, not the wrap. Maybe i'll just try to clean them with hot soapy water next time. I got them from Arrowrap.com so it shouldn't be a quality issue. Guess it just needs a good cleaning before glueing. I did wipe them with 91% iso alcohol but it takes the color off easy and probably couldn't clean the wrap like it should after wiping the color down the length of it.

I will also start cleaning the blazer vanes too.



Jurasic Archer said:


> The accelerant used on the base of vanes is to activate fast set type glues.


Fletchtite isn't considered a fast setting glue?


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

Fletch-Tite is not a fast setting glue, Goat tuff is (ONLY cyanoacrylates are "fast setting; Platinum, Saunders, Flex-Bond are not)

The accelerant on the Blazer vanes are meant for *non*-cyanoacrylate/fast setting

Platinum, Saunders, and Flex-bond will eat through ANY wraps you put on (Vinyl, polyethylene, polyester) regardless of manufacturer.

The wraps you are using are very thin wraps, assuming you are not using their reflective wraps. They also put a clear laminate over their wraps. 

My guess (a very educated one): 
if there is still wrap on the shaft under the missing vane, meaning it didnt soften the wrap and pull it off because of the Platinum, it could be that the laminate is coming off (clear) and that is what is seperating, like peeling apart a sandwich. So the top layer peeled off from the colored bottom layer.

My best suggestion, let it sit longer after fletching. Did the vane base still smell? Then the glue hadn't dried all the way yet.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Must be the clear laminate coming off then. 




gluedudeguru said:


> Did the vane base still smell? Then the glue hadn't dried all the way yet.


I couldn't tell you, my son is just giving them back to me 2 or 3 at a time everytime he shoots. I would guess it should have dried. It was a few days after they were built before he shot any of them.


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

I never got a great adherance (if dat is a word) with that glue. Tim


----------



## Greatmush (Aug 4, 2009)

I may have gotten a bad batch but my tube is going to the garbage can. I tried to fletch Fusions vanes directly on the shaft and to wraps= does not stay on, . I tried to glue inserts in and they don't stay in. I used Krazy glue now for all my arrows glueing needs.

Mush


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

Dont use platinum for inserts, only instants and polyurethane glues and epoxys and hot melts


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I also tossed a tube of fletch tite. went on the website and checked directions. Must have been a bad batch, but I'm not trying it again.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

If its been on the shelf for a while it can and will do that I have had Platinum do that . I have switched glues and prefer to use handibond green med density , I use it on inserts, and fletchings, it has gap filling capability unlike most super glues . great stuff and not that expensive , I keep it in the freezer when not is use


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

I've found that adhesion to the wrap can vary, even with the same glue. Upon further experimentation, it seems to be a difference in the wrap material. 3M makes a LOT of different films, and other companies as well. So, adhesion to the bare shaft and adhesion to the wrap can be 2 different issues. The Platinum used with Blazers or the Bohning 3" vane, either one, glues very well to the wrap film I'm using. But for speed, I think next set I will try the Gorilla Super Glue.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Not a problem here. Been using for years with Blazers and have to cut them off to replace. It's all in the prep, but I don't use wraps either.


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

buckhead said:


> The last dozen arrows i made for my son are having all kinds of issues with the fletchings staying on. I bet i have lost at least one vane off of almost every arrow so far, and they really haven't been shot that much at all.
> 
> Let me start by saying i always take my time while building arrows and clean everything.
> 
> ...



It depends the type of wraps you are using. I have this problems once. then switch to NPV glue but still the same the vanes just came off after few shoot. The only glue can stick to my wrap is loctie but very messy and leave white stain when dry. Then I relise the arrow wrap is the problem,change wrap and re-fletch, and now been using back FletchTite Platinum with no problem. Also you might want to try Bohning Instant Gel very handy to have if you are in the tourney. The wrap in the photo will not stick any glue, just nice looking.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a brand new tube of the fletch tite that I don't use anymore. This glue is very stringy and snotty like in consistency and it makes a mess when I fletch. I used Beyond Bond and and industrial grade glue called Freeman-Hbond medium. These both are fast setting and won't come off once your fletch is on the arrow!! Just my personal experience!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I used Fletch Tite Platinum when I first started fletching my own arrows and didn't have any problems. I don't recall how I prepared the arrows though.

I just removed some feathers from some arrows a friend let me borrow to see how I would like them before I bought any and I like to have never got them off!

I asked him and he said he used Fletch Tite Platinum.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a lot of issues for awhile using platinum,but then I was taught by a guy who fletches arrows everyday and all he uses is platinum. He told me to wipe the shaft down with acetone and then don't touch the shaft. Put on your wrap and wipe the base of your vane down with acetone as well. Then put your glue onto the vane and press down jig and hold for 45-60 seconds. Then pour a cup of coffee and walk away for about 10 mintues. Come back and do the same thing with the next vane. 
Since I started doing that I've never had a problem.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I won't use anything else I've tried several different super glue derivatives and always end up back at the Platinum. I find that it retains some of it's elasticity even after it dries which seems to allow it to flex where other glues break. I've used it on wraps and bare shafts both seem to work great. I clean everything with denatured alcohol although I expect that would destroy the graphics on some wraps.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Rossguy, I do the same with my arrows and have not had any issues! Just be easy with acetone and the carbons, use it sparingly on your arrows! I have used fletchtite and wraps for years with no problems!


----------



## Sand_man (Feb 12, 2011)

bhuntin said:


> Rossguy, I do the same with my arrows and have not had any issues! Just be easy with acetone and the carbons, use it sparingly on your arrows! I have used fletchtite and wraps for years with no problems!


Rossguy, why do you warn against using to much acetone on carbons? Will it harm them after a while?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Acetone will harm a carbon shaft if you allow it to soak in it. Just wiping the shaft down is no issue at all.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I noticed that wiping the arrow with acetone will take some of the black color out of the carbon. Can't be good for it if you do it too much.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

ever now and then i get a blazer vane that want stick no mater what you do or how long you wait, and i have lots of trouble with the fusion vanes and it seems like it is worse when i use wraps. i bought some rolls of wrap material on ebay about 4 years ago i don't have much trouble with it but that material is heaver and thicker, i only use it if i need to ad wt. to my arrows to reach my desired wt of 400 grns.so i guess the wrap material could be the culprit for the no stick vanes .


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a tube of it and fletched 6 arrows and waited 24hrs and then pulled them all off with ease. Ive heard of some having luck with it but i couldnt use it. I went to the gorilla glue with the blue cap and probably wont be looking back.


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

I have had problems with it recently but just chalked it up to the glue possibly being old. But some of my arrows I fletched with it in the past have been shot to the point that the vanes are getting worn out and I would have to cut them off to remove them.


----------



## mavrickzigma (Dec 1, 2008)

i use locktite super glue. have a near new tube of platinum that i wont touch after a dozen arrows the vanes didnt stay glued


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

I too had this problem, I think its a bad batch! I had a tube that was having the very same problem, no wraps at all used, & I cleaned the arrows with 3 different cleaners to assure it wasn't that! Having bought two tubes I desided to try the second tube (Bought at a different time & different store) & I have had no problems since!

My 2 cents


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

I can offer my side. I discovered vanes falling off shortly after opening a new tube of Platinum a few years back. I had not changed my prep routine and couldn't figure it out for a few weeks. Then somebody mentioned the age of my glue. I told him that it was a brand new tube. He told me the production date is on the hem or crimped portion of the tube. Mine had been manufactured in 2006 and I was fletching at this time in 09. I purchased a new tube of Platinum after reviewing the manufacturing date and got a tube that was only 3 months old instead of nearly 3 years. I am not ruling out a "bad batch" of glue, but I'm more inclined to think the shelf life is not that great. I've looked closely at the manufacture date on the tubes since then and have had no problems with fletching directly to arrowshafts or wraps. Used Blazers for the last 5 years with no problems attributed to the vanes. I clamp my new vane in the clamp, apply the glue, then blot the glue on a clean piece of lint free paper (thanks BrownHornet). If the tube I'm using starts to get "stringy" after I blot it, I change to a fresh tube.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

girtski said:


> I can offer my side. I discovered vanes falling off shortly after opening a new tube of Platinum a few years back. I had not changed my prep routine and couldn't figure it out for a few weeks. Then somebody mentioned the age of my glue. I told him that it was a brand new tube. He told me the production date is on the hem or crimped portion of the tube. Mine had been manufactured in 2006 and I was fletching at this time in 09. I purchased a new tube of Platinum after reviewing the manufacturing date and got a tube that was only 3 months old instead of nearly 3 years. I am not ruling out a "bad batch" of glue, but I'm more inclined to think the shelf life is not that great. I've looked closely at the manufacture date on the tubes since then and have had no problems with fletching directly to arrowshafts or wraps. Used Blazers for the last 5 years with no problems attributed to the vanes. I clamp my new vane in the clamp, apply the glue, then blot the glue on a clean piece of lint free paper (thanks BrownHornet). If the tube I'm using starts to get "stringy" after I blot it, I change to a fresh tube.


Ahhh well your right, bad tube date 2008. The good tube I used is dated 2010. Thank you, I had no idea there was a manufactureing date or where to find it, I just didn't take the time to think about that I guess?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

No doubt there could be a bad batch of anything. But I've been lucky. Been using the Platinum ever since it first came out and have been lucky enough to never have a problem. I've used it on wood, Aluminum, carbon, and wraps. The difference may be that I use only feathers. I've also never seen an issue with shelf life. Just saying-----

The wraps I use nowadays are all homemade. Just scraps left over from the sign guys dumpster. Never the same material twice, but free!

All of you that have some Platinum you don't want, let me know and I'll get you my adress.


----------

